# 03 Suburban 1500 capable of plowing?



## tchnlgykd (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone knew or had experience with plowing with a 03 suburban 1500. I want to know if it can handle a light-duty plow like a western hts or something. What are you recommendations if I were to plow with this suv? I would not be doing commercial plowing, just a couple of jobs here and there for people i know.

Thanks.


----------



## XtremeSnowPros (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a 04 z71 Suburban that we have a snow way on it and plow commercially with and it does great. We haven't had any problems with the plow and it doesn't budge the front end.


----------



## tchnlgykd (Dec 28, 2010)

what model snowway do you have? also I don't have a z71 package on mine would you recommend doing anything to my front end? or it should be fine?


----------



## HMP (Oct 29, 2011)

I am currently in the market for a plow for my 2004 Suburban 1500 Z71.

I've been checking out the Western HTS and some plows from Boss.

I'm still trying to decide.


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

I used to run a 7.5' Western Pro Plow on my 2004 Tahoe Z71. I handled it great. I added a Timbrens Kit up front and cranked up the T-Bars Here are some pictured. Theses are without the ballast in the back.


----------

